

How NASA might build its first warp drive - dinkelk
http://io9.com/5963263/how-nasa-will-build-its-very-first-warp-drive

======
mcmire
I don't know too much about the underlying technology and/or science but I do
know that more people should be getting excited about this. A warp drive!!
What!!!

------
MichaelAO
Maybe it's because I'm a physics nerd... but this is awesome. Technology like
this is truly a "passport to the universe". Thanks for posting

